# Daystar



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2009)

...and I was doing so good!

I went to restock my Pink Sugar and accidentaly bought these:


d’Ambre Empire -tea incense, vodka, champagne, cummin, coriander, cinnamon, amber, vanilla, leather
Absinthe-ansie & medicinal herbs
Canyon de Chelly- lavender, patchouli, wood resin
Black Vetyver Coffee- coffee, vetyver, incense, sequoya
Wood Nymph- exotic woods, crushes leaves, camphor, mint
Woods & Bitter Coffee -cardamom, ginger, coffee, patchouli, wood, ginger

I am in need of an earthy unisex scent & hope one of these will fit the bill.


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Mar 24, 2009)

Give us updates Tab, because Im interested. 

Oh hey send me your addy for your sniffy!


----------



## Deda (Mar 24, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I went to restock my Pink Sugar and accidentaly bought these:


Can I borrow that excuse?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2009)

I swear they fell into my cart when I was not looking.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2009)

KEEPERS:
Absinthe-ansie & medicinal herbs -This smells like black jelly beans to me & is perfect for my project.

Wood Nymph- exotic woods, crushes leaves, camphor, mint- This is a complex scent, you can smell every note in the description! 

Woods & Bitter Coffee -cardamom, ginger, coffee, patchouli, wood, ginger- fabulous & complex earthy scent, reminds me of an old castle that needs to be aired out, which is just what I was going for with this special project.

UP FOR SALE:
d’Ambre Empire -tea incense, vodka, champagne, cummin, coriander, cinnamon, amber, vanilla, leather -this is very nice but I am looking for unisex scents, this is more on the manly side, dare I say 'men's cologne' I paid $8.50 for 2oz, will sell for $6.50

Canyon de Chelly- lavender, patchouli, wood resin -again, very nice but more of a men's cologne scent IMHO, paid $5.50 for 2oz, will take $4.00

Black Vetyver Coffee- coffee, vetyver, incense, sequoya -this one is really great but I am going w/ the other coffee scent & don't need 2, this one is hasa softer note to it, the incense no doubt, paid $5.50 for 2oz, will take $4.00


----------

